# [kernel 2.6.35-gentoo-r12] GCOV [résolu]

## mysix

Vous aussi il y a rien dans ce module à configurer ?

General setup -----> GCOV-based kernel profiling

j'ai trouvé un autre :

Device drivers ----------> PPS supportLast edited by mysix on Thu Dec 02, 2010 5:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Rien chez moi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mysix

un gros bug ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

Non, il manque tout simplement une autre option à sélectionner pour que le menu se remplisse

Dans le cas de GCOV, il doit te manquer CONFIG_DEBUG_FS (dans kernel hacking)

Pour ce genre de features (qui n'intéresent pas l'utilisateur, mais seulement les devs au passage), il faut lire la doc : http://lwn.net/Articles/338548/

----------

## mysix

ok merci de l'éclaircissement   :Very Happy: 

----------

